# salamandas



## wattso (Dec 7, 2003)

does anyone know anything about the diet and feeding mechanics of salamandas? thinking of buying a pair locally but want to bone up on there keeping. Have ofcourse been researching but theres nothing likehearing fromsomeone who actually has them first hand. also is breeding difficult? ........thanks in advance. p.s. poss to house with GTF?


----------



## Belinda (Dec 7, 2003)

You'll have to be a little more specific... What specie is it?


----------



## Fangs (Dec 7, 2003)

Axolotyls are they?


----------



## Belinda (Dec 7, 2003)

Salamandas


----------



## Fangs (Dec 7, 2003)

Axolotls are the larval stage of salamanders


----------



## Belinda (Dec 7, 2003)

.......They are? I thought they are completely diff?


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 7, 2003)

Axolotls are the larval stage of *A* salamander species _Ambystoma mexicanum_. Axolotls remaining in their larval stage for life and become sexually mature and breed in larval form by external fertilization.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2003)

how do axlotles turn into salamanders


----------



## insectovor (Dec 7, 2003)

As far as I know there is no real salamanders in Australia......


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2003)

axolotl 
a salamander, Siredon mexicanum, found in certain lakes in the region of Mexico City, which reaches reproductive maturity without losing its larval characteristics. This phenomenon is called neoteny; in salamanders it is apparently caused by certain environmental conditions, particularly a low level of iodine in the water, which affect the functioning of the thyroid gland. Axolotls are permanently aquatic, never undergoing the metamorphosis to a terrestrial form characteristic of amphibians. They grow larger than ordinary larval salamanders and develop sexually, but they retain external gills and a well-developed tail. The axolotl was not recognized as a salamander until 1865, when several specimens at the Jardin des Plantes in Paris suddenly underwent metamorphosis. After some experimentation it was discovered that when their pools were dried up most of the animals changed into the adult form. Axolotls will also mature normally if fed thyroid gland extract. The related North American tiger salamander, Abystoma tigrinum, often exhibits neoteny in the Rocky Mts., where the iodine content of the water is low. The axolotl has a broad head and bushy gills; its skin is a black-speckled dark brown. It may grow as long as 13 in. (33 cm). In Mexico City, axolotls are sometimes cooked and eaten as delicacies. They are classified in the phylum Chordata, subphylum Vertebrata, class Amphibia, order Urodela, family Abystomidae.


aslo they have salamanders at kellyville pets they cost like 140 dollars each cause i waent there a year ago and asked em


----------



## insectovor (Dec 7, 2003)

Are they native to australia?????


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2003)

read my post they are native to mexico city


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 7, 2003)

THe only Australian native amphibians are frogs and toadlets. We have no native salamanders or newts


----------



## Fangs (Dec 7, 2003)

you can get them to metamorphise(sic) by adding small quantitys of iodine to the water or adding small amounts of a drug called thyroxine to there food over a period of a few weeks.


----------



## wattso (Dec 7, 2003)

Bell,  good question, not sure what the species are that I looked at, have to find out, but most havesimilar husbandry requirements according to research. Diet anyone???????????


----------



## Belinda (Dec 7, 2003)

I saw some Salamander's at kellyville today...cant remember how much they were tho. Probably best to give them a call wattso.


----------



## wattso (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanx Bell, the ones I looked at were at parramatta but , I will check out kellyville too.


----------



## Parko (Dec 7, 2003)

Isn't saying your after a Salamander like saying your after a frog or after a bird or a dog? (Not specific at all) Are you after Axolotyll's? Other Salamanders and newts have become illegal in Aust recently, I used to own Japanese fire bellied Newts and some type of european newt but these are illegal now(though there is no doubt a black market for them, even in pet stores possibly.) If you are refering to axo's then they are very simple to keep, dont even need a heater if you live in a warm climate though they do best I think at about 22deg. Inducing metamorphosis is generally regarded as very stressful on the axolotyll and shortens life span signifigantly(I've never done it myself to know for sure though,just read it) They are very simillar to another salamander commonly referred to as a ''mud puppy'' which metamorphosises naturally but these also are illegal in Oz.
If you give them adequate oxygen (filter or air pump) they will breathe through their gills, otherwise will have to go up and down for air occasionally. They are not in my opinion very fascinating to keep as they can sit quite motionless for hours, but they do liven up at feeding time. They will eat any form of meat given but especially love earthworms. Sometimes they may bite each others legs off accidentally at feeding time,but they can also regrow lost limbs.
That's about all I know and for all I know your not even thinking of axollotyls(how do I spell axollotyll correctly I wonder?)


----------



## wattso (Dec 7, 2003)

No parko, not axylotals, have them, Salamandas are sold at both kellyville pets and aqualand aquariums, parramatta. like I said not sure what species they are but they are definatly salamandas, i expect they must be legall to sell in petshops here in nsw since kellyville pets is rather a prominent and well known shop, not likely to engage in illegal activity. i will look up their site try to find species name and get back to you.


----------



## Belinda (Dec 7, 2003)

Goodluck Wattso....Kellyville Pets site is 1% helpful


----------



## wattso (Dec 7, 2003)

Just found that out, lol


----------



## Parko (Dec 7, 2003)

Hope your right Wattso cause salamanders and newts are great. I presumed they'd become illegal because shops stopped selling them in the late nineties. From my experience (2 or 3 different newt species and axo's they're all easy to keep) Most will eat thawed frozen tubifex but prefer live. The cheapest way is to start a worm farm and pick out the appropriate sized worms for them. Most salamanders/newts like to climb out of water occasionally so supply a log or rock for them. If they can get japanese fire bellied newts for you I recommend them as they are hardy and also beautifull.


----------



## wattso (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanx Parko, i'll call both shops tomorrow and get the run down on legallity , species etc and post to this thread.


----------



## wattso (Dec 7, 2003)

nice striking color Parko, dont recall seeing ones like this in the shop tho, will try to add pic of avail species tomorrow


----------



## Parko (Dec 7, 2003)

THATS IT! THATS THE ONE! HA HA HA :lol: aren't they great?


----------



## wattso (Dec 8, 2003)

Parko, it appears you are right mate, they are Ambystoma mexicanun ~ axolotls that have been artificially morphed here in australia, hence the legality. Apparently they are weakened by the process of artificial metamorphosis and only live a few years. axolotls on the other hand live for quite a few years. At $145 a pop ,I think not. Apparently the "morph yourself" approach is very tricky too. So naturally morphed salamanders and newts are illegal .probly to protect the species from witches[eye of newt...he he] here is an interesting article about them. Damn shame tho, the japanese redbelly is very nice.
http://www.caudata.org/axolotl/tiger_salamander.htm


----------



## wattso (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## Parko (Dec 8, 2003)

Wow looks like I'm doubly right. :lol:


----------



## Gregory (Dec 8, 2003)

It's not tricky at all, it's easy to do. The Thyroxin method is the best, I have done it successfully on dozens of occasions. I've even won an Aquarium Society of NSW show in that class (many years ago). They can also be naturally morphed by lowering the level of their water over a period of time but it's a slow process and a pain in the **** to do. 
Japanese Fire Newts are also easy to keep. You need a good secure lid on your tank as they can and will get out and walk across your carpet, dry out and die. Trust me, I know.


----------



## wattso (Dec 8, 2003)

Bugger, dunno how I did that, bloody keyboard! lol
Greg, site above says lowering water method is a myth??????


----------



## Belinda (Dec 8, 2003)

Did you ring kellyville wattso? I think the ones I saw were blue??


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2003)

they eat anything they can fit in there mouth including tank matesd legs feed em on insects earthworms or special pellets im getting my sis an yellow axolotl for christams


----------



## insectovor (Dec 11, 2003)

I like the look of these fire bellied salamanders, but where can we get them ....axolotyls sell for about $25 here in queensland...The fire bellied salamander is more what I thought when I meant "are they native to Australia?'


----------



## Parko (Dec 11, 2003)

You can no longer purchase salamanders or newts in Australia,if you look on your amphibian keepers licence it will state that the keeping of all amphibians other than the following listed blah blah blah, Newts (fire belly is a newt i think) were made illegal in Australia sometime in the late 90's, there are no native newts or salamanders to Oz. The authorities probably would have loved to make Axollotyl's illegal as well but there are too many already being kept to do so I imagine.


----------

